# The Witcher



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 27, 2007)

This game, set to be released on October 26th, 2007, is looking really good. They have spent a ton of time on combat moves and that part of the game looks to be very promising indeed. You can check it all out here.....The Witcher Official Website


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice site!!! 

Well, its made by the same people who made Neverwinter Nights and its a role-playing game so that's made it decent already. Looks good. Play some role-playing now and again so i might save up for it


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 28, 2007)

In an interview with one of the developers of this game, he stated that every different type of opponent in the game has its very own combat moves, so that should make things really interesting.

The only real drawback I can see to this game is the fact that there is only one character that you can play in the game, a professional monster killer named Geralt, also known as the Witcher.

The novels were written by a polish author, Andrzej Sapkowski so getting your hands on the books might be a tad difficult though I have not really looked much yet.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 28, 2007)

Two of his books are on Amazon.co.uk, not sure about .com: The Last Wish and Blood of Elves. All of his other books are unavailable


----------



## Lenny (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw a couple of videos on Gametrailers, recognised the name, and watched them. The official trailer was brilliant, and there was a developer walkthrough of a quest. The graphics were great.

Looks like a good game.


----------



## Ginkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Fake Vencar said:


> Nice site!!!
> 
> Well, its made by the same people who made Neverwinter Nights and its a role-playing game so that's made it decent already. Looks good. Play some role-playing now and again so i might save up for it


actually it is _presented_ by the folks who made Neverwinter Nights. Uses the graphics engine made by Bioware. But looks cool nonetheless. Too bad my pc can't run it.


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice site! i like it alot...i signed up and played it a little bit..


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 1, 2007)

How was it?


----------

